# halloween CD



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I know this is a long shot but I used to have a CD about 16 years ago I think I got from walmart that wasn't just sounds but also a sort of walkthrough. They would narrate through a haunted house and then down a road to a graveyard, etc. Do you know of any CD's like that? If so please post a name and/or link. Thanks!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

This that I have may be what you are looking for, let me know.

http://www.4shared.com/file/Mt7skvzo/Halloween_HorrorsThe_Story_of_.html


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

sorry that wasn't it. But I did figure it out, it's a night in a haunted house and a night in a graveyard. I think they're awesome. If you go to youtube and type in a night in a haunted house you can hear it.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

It has also been offered here in the music area for download.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here you go. I got the different parts from youtube and spliced them back together to make them whole.

http://www.4shared.com/audio/03vUiDTm/A_Night_In_A_Graveyard_Full.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/mjTA1I4N/Night_In_A_Haunted_House_Full.html


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

I think I uploaded it three years ago. But I believe there is a different version with the very same name.

Try this as this one is in individual tracks.

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2007/08/night-in-haunted-house-night-in.html

I will be uploading a higher quality version to the blog later on tonight.


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

ScarySounds said:


> I will be uploading a higher quality version to the blog later on tonight.


Great! I've been waiting to see if you'd be back this year!


----------



## MamaWitch79 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats crazy, i have been searching for the same thing! All I could remember was it had a man talking through the whole thing, something about a bridge, bats! When we were younger, my parents bought it and it scared the crap outta me and my lil brother at the time. I guess so much that it stuck in my head for 15 years...but i did find it on here. There is a link that goes straight to the cd cover and you can listen to them all...Its great!


----------

